# Snow in Madrid/Toledo



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello

This may seem like a silly question, but does it snow in Madrid/Talaver de la Reina/Toledo areas?

I've tried to google search this information, but not being very successful.

I'm looking to visit around mid January 2014.

I was in Talavera de la Reina mid December last year, and it was blue skies and a high of 15c.

Also, does public transport still keep running as normal between Christmas and New Year?

I'm not clued up on when it snows, (if it does) and what kind of schedule public transport will be running between Christmas & New Year. 

Thanks

:sorry:


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes. There is a ski resort just a few kilometres from Madrid. I was in Toledo for the day on Jan 1 a couple of years ago and there was plenty of snow on the ground (and freezing cold), but have spent a lot of time in the Sierra de Madrid and seen snow, ice, and really low temperatures.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, it is possible, but more likely in the mountains to the north of Madrid. In the city itself you may find a day or two where the snow settles, but it rarely stays around for long.
If you're visiting in January be prepared for cold weather - but be aware that sometimes the wind comes up from the south and you can hit 20C !!! But yes, at that time of year I'd expect it to be cold - and it's very noticeable how the temperature drops once the sun goes down.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Hello
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but does it snow in Madrid/Talaver de la Reina/Toledo areas?
> 
> ...


Yes, it does snow.
I live very near El Escorial, at 880mts and it usually snows after Christmas from Jan to March, but not every year. Each year is a world unto its own. I remember one year we had 8 -10 inches of snow in our back garden for 3 weeks. Another year more recently we had several snowfalls before and after Christmas. Last year, and maybe the year before practically no snow.
It always snows in Navacerrada/ Cercedilla etc (higher up) and there are small ski stations near Madrid.
December is usually crisp with beautiful clear blue skies and chilly nights


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I also live north of Madrid, at 920m. This year we had the last snow on April 29th!

I remember a Christmas some years ago when we left the house on December 23rd to drive to Sevilla. There were a couple of newly fallen inches of snow at 9am. There was snow on the ground until we reached Maqueda, in the province of Toledo, with snow continuing to fall until we were at Talavera. 

On our return around the 28th there were heaps of snow on the roads near home and everyone spoke of the fun they'd had in the snow, much to the disappointment of our kids!

January is often very cold and can be bright and crisp or grey and damp. As far as snow goes, we've had years with none and others with 10 episodes of snow settling. Bring warm clothes!


----------

